#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Aligning text to the right and left on same line

## bluerog

I need a resume header format that looks something like this:

Job Title (left justified)  and then on the right, Date (right justified) Same line.

How can I make everything line up perfectly without using tabs and spaces. (Tabs and spaces mess things up if margins are adjusted or font is adjusted).

See attached for what I'm trying to do. 

Thank you much,

----------


## bluerog

Figured out a solution:
Delete date (part I want right justified) and any tabs. Highlight job title line, Page Layout, Add columns (2). Add date to right column on that line. Justify right.

The other way was to add a 1 row x 2 column table and justify inside table. While it looks fine when printed, tables on a resume get ugly when reading in Word.

----------


## shg

Just set a right-justified tab at the right margin.

Job Title<tab>Date Range

----------


## bluerog

Genius. I've never messed with Tabs. I always ended up messing up the format for the whole page when I start banging on the ruler bar.

After 5 minutes of practice, I'm able to set tabs by line--right and left justified and stuff. This works great.

Now I can see how the "templates" did it. 

Thank you much.

Thanks again.

----------

